# Anybody purchased the VW Drive Easy Extended Warranty recently?



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

The GWC extended warranty that the original owner of my Phaeton had purchased is running out next month so I've been researching extended warranties since I plan on owning my P indefinitely. The GWC warranty is ok but pretty basic and not an exclusionary policy so I don't want to extend it.

Did a lot of reading up on this forum and it seems the VW Drive Easy Platinum extended warranty is the only way to go despite being somewhat pricey. I also saw a lot of endorsements for Chris Farnham of VW of Langhorne in PA, who sells it just a little above cost. So I've been trying to get in touch with him since last week (left voice mails at his dealership phone# and his cellphone# and also emailed him) but can't seem to get him to call or email me back. Does somebody know of a better way of contacting him or do I just have to be persistent and keep calling him every day?

Just to get an idea at what cost I'm looking at I did get a quote from volkswagenextendedwarranty.com
for my '05 V8 Phaeton w/ 57,500 miles. For the 4yr/48k miles w/ $250 deductible they quoted $5,451 or $7,065 w/ $100 deductible .... wow, quite a chunk of money! Also got a quote from a local VW dealer with pretty much the same numbers but they also offered the 5yr/60k miles level at $6,957 w/ a $250 deductible. 

I would love to hear from somebody who recently purchased this particular warranty as I have a few specific questions.

Thanks,
Stephan


----------



## ceeandchance (Sep 12, 2009)

[email protected]

I recently purchased my second Fidelity warranty with Chris, he's great. I suggest waiting until you hear from him, I'm sure you'll be glad you waited. I wish I would of known about Chris before I purchased my first warranty, the dealership worked me well.

My second suggestion, once you receive his quote, act fast, do not wait, prices will raise.

Good luck, I know they're expensive but they're worth it.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

That’s the email address I’ve used to contact him, I guess I’ll be patient and wait for his response. I saw all the posts about how the costs have gone up over the last few years and I’m ready to jump on this once I get his quote.

I see that you are not local to him, did you have to do an inspection before the warranty was issued?

Thanks,
Stephan


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

ceeandchance said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I recently purchased my second Fidelity warranty with Chris, he's great. I suggest waiting until you hear from him, I'm sure you'll be glad you waited. I wish I would of known about Chris before I purchased my first warranty, the dealership worked me well.
> 
> ...


I am curious... how much did it cost and how much time/mileage with the plan?

I am still under the cut-off limit... but everything has been replaced on my car under Fidelity Warranty.


----------



## Fraza44 (Dec 13, 2012)

Stephan,

Back on 21 Jan 2013 I purchased the newest version of the VW Platinum Plus warranty from my local VW dealer in Pensacola Florida. The warranty included rental car allowance, towing allowance, road side assistance, and other services. They quoted me 5yr\60K miles for $3200 with no deductible or $2855.00 with $100 deductible. I went with the no deductible for $3200.00.

I have a 05 V8 5 seater Silver Phaeton which at time of purchase had 36k mile on the car and I got it for what I think is a very good deal.

Andre


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's an awesome deal for the extended warranty. Any others who bought extended warranty recently? State your mileage too at the time you bought your warranty... that's really helpful.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Andre,

I agree, that's an outstanding deal especially for the no deductible plan. It seems that mileage really makes a big difference, my '05 V8 is currently at 57.5k miles so the higher quotes are not unexpected. However, I read that Chris Farnham sells them at a lower price point than volkswagenextendedwarranty.com. I'm still trying to get in contact with him but no luck yet. 

Stephan


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi again Andre, 

Another question regarding your warranty if you don't mind. I just got a pdf of the Fidelity contract form from volkswagenextendedwarranty.com and was a bit surprised that it says "Carefree Car Protection" on top and Fidelity Warranty Service on the bottom but no mention of VW anywhere on it. I know that the VW Drive Easy warranty is administered by Fidelity but I would have expected some form of branding on the contract itself?! Do you recall how your contract form looked like? 

Thanks much, 
Stephan


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Not Andre, but I can show you mine... 

The first one is the original Volkswagen RealDriver warranty that the person that I bought my first Phaeton from bought and then transferred to me. (Sadly, that one expired in April...) 

The second one is the one I bought from Chris Farnham when I bought my *Sunday Driver* in October 2010. 

 

 

The warranty is the same, though they renamed it in the interim between the two purchases. Note difference in costs and mileage, however... 

Victor


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks very much Victor! Here's what the sample contract looks like that they sent me: 










Here's the link to the full document. It seems to be the real deal but just not branded as a VW warranty but I would prefer to have the real deal. 

Now if I could just get in touch with Chris Farnham, I leave message, send emails but don't get any form of response. I'm getting a little antsy because my current warranty is running out next month. 

Thanks again, 
Stephan


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Btw, love your Sunday driver, Victor! And such low miles when you bought it! My '05 V8 is also Coucou Grey just like your higher mileage W12. Love the color!


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Stephan, 

The contract you have looks like mine with the exception of some "evolutionary" changes. I would not be concerned if it doesn't have the VW logo or brand on it. The dealership where I get my cars serviced refers to these as a "Fidelity Warranty", even though mine had the VW brand. 

My experience in contacting Chris is that he is not quick to respond to messages/emails. When I dealt with him, he worked later hours, and it might be possible to catch him at work around supper time EST when the showroom is likely less busy... 

Yes, you will need to take the car in for an inspection prior to getting a warranty. Langhorne, PA is not (all that) far from me, so that didn't present a problem. I am not sure if you could work something out by having an inspection done closer to you or not - I recall a post on the forum where someone apparently was able to do that and have that accepted by Chris. I would definitely suggest asking him about that. 

The last I knew, the extended warranty was still available on cars with up to 65,000 miles on the odometer. That makes for a little breathing room, though I understand the concerns about being out of warranty. 

I agree with you on the coucou grey color. I was able to play my warranty on that one to the limit - I had 121,3xx miles on the odometer when it expired based on time; the warranty was good until 121,723 miles. That meant driving the black four-seater a little more - it just cracked 30K miles. The warranty on that one is good through 10/30/2017, though, and I figure that gives me four plus more years of putting on roughly 20,000 miles a year, so I should be OK... 

One can hope. 

Victor


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll try him later tonight, see if I can speak to him. Another forum member, who posted above and seems to be located in Las Vegas, got his warranty through Chris so I assume he must have gotten the inspection done locally. I hope that's a possibility for me too. 

There are a few numbers out there regarding up to what mileage you can get a Fidelity warranty, most are either 65k or 67k miles. However, quotes go up quite a bit the higher the miles on the odometer so I'd rather get it done soon. 

30k is still pretty low, wish I would have been able to get my hands on real low-miler but I'm happy with the 54k miler I have. 

Thanks, 
Stephan


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

You'll probably find that once you get the actual cost from him, even if he can't sell it to you because of the inspection problem, you can use his quote to haggle with a local dealer. If you can't get hold of him, call round all the dealers within driving distance and haggle anyway. After getting a quote from Chris, I found a dealer nearby that sold me the policy for the same price, in contrast to the dealer I use for servicing who quoted nearly double (I paid $3200 for a 4 year/48k).


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Called VW of Langhorne again today and they finally told me that Chris is out on Medical Leave but I should call on Thursday to talk to the Finance Manager, will see how that goes. 

Already contacted local dealers last week to get quotes but surprisingly the one in my town and the second closest one to me do not sell the Fidelity warranty. Found another dealer who quoted me the same as the volkswagenextendedwarranty.com but will get more quotes. As you mentioned, I was hoping to get at least a quote from Chris so I have a ballpark number to compare to the local quotes. Sounds like you got a pretty good deal there!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I got it from the finance guy at Park Cities in Dallas, although it was 3.5 years ago now. Probably worth a call to them, he was willing to sell it at the same price as Chris right off the bat, with little or no markup. I don't know if he'll be able to sell it to you without an inspection, but he'll probably give you a price, he was very up-front in stark contrast to the other dealers I called. I was planning to call him myself in a couple of months on the off-chance that mine can be extended.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, will give them a call.


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Thanks, will give them a call.


 Let us know if you have any luck. My local dealer quoted me close to $10,000, which I can't justify.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I checked the documentation, Darren Davis is the guy I dealt with.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Talked to Ivan Martinez at Park Cities VW, he was nice enough and gave me a quote which ended up being pretty much the same as a local dealer here and volkswagenextendedwarranty.com. 

I also talked to a guy named Mac at VW of Langhorne who told me he's filling in for Chris Farnham but isn't as knowledgeable about EWs as Chris is. He gave me quotes that were between $500 - $600 cheaper than all the others. He would require an inspection by a local dealer though and also says that sales tax applies. 

The quotes I got are for my '05 V8 with odometer at 57,700 miles. Here are some actual quotes, however they are tied to the VIN and mileage so YMMV  

Platinum 4 years/ 48k miles ($250 deductible): ~$4,900 to ~$5,400 
Platinum 5 years/ 60k miles ($250 deductible): ~$6,500 to ~$7,000 

Platinum 4 years/ 48k miles ($100 deductible): ~$6,500 to ~$7,000 
Platinum 5 years/ 60k miles ($100 deductible): ~$8,300 to ~$8,800 

I was expecting some expensive quotes but that's a bit more than the $5k I kind of had budgeted for the warranty. I'd rather pay the higher deductible and get a lower upfront cost but I wish they offered lower mileage levels per year as I won't be driving an average of 12k miles a year with the Phaeton but I plan on keeping the P for at least 5 years. Anyway, I still have a few weeks to decide but I narrowed it down to either the 4 year of 5 year plan with the $250 deductible. 

This is the first time I'm purchasing an extended warranty so any thoughts on this issue are appreciated! 

Thanks, 
Stephan


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Stephan, 

The quotes you got are in keeping with what Chris quoted me in late 2012 when I was considering the purchase on a 2006 W12 with less than 30,000 miles on it (as my five seater was going to go out of warranty in April 2013). He was very apologetic about the numbers but said that the costs of the warranty have gone way up once Fidelity started to see actual claim numbers on Phaetons compared to the rest of the VW line. The number Andre quotes in his post above seems unbelievable... (Perhaps the cost was made up elsewhere in the sale?) 

By the way, I elected not to buy the 2006 for several reasons: 


The cost of the warranty 

The fact it was a Canadian car and as such would have cost an additional $5000 gas guzzler tax (!!!) to import to the US beyond import taxes and state sales taxes as well as transport costs, USDA fees, etc., etc. 

The seller's unrealistic expectations as to what the car was worth 

 

All said and done, the total price to obtain that car under warranty, while still a relative bargain compared to many new or used cars, was such that I took a deep breath and decided to re-think things. The final straw that made me decide not to pull the trigger was technology advances over the years. My 2005's have Keith Bloom's Onstar to Bluetooth modification and the Solisto unit for mp3's, Ipod, and Aux audio with an otherwise stock interior. The absence of the Onstar in the 2006 MY cars entails a much more elaborate workaround for Bluetooth functionality at additional, not insignificant, cost along with a loss of the stock feel. 

Add that to the CD-based Nav system with the likelihood that BMW, at some point, will surely no longer make map updates available on CD, and it is clear that the NAR D0 Phaetons are getting long in the tooth. I only wish I could believe that a new Phaeton, if one indeed will come to the US in the not too distant future, will be anything like the car we all know and love. To me, though, that thought is a triumph of hope over reason... 

*sigh* 

Victor


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

All of the above not withstanding, a more direct answer to your question as to whether I would buy a warranty if I had the opportunity to do so when mine run out is that I would do so in a heartbeat and go for as long a one a possible in terms of both time and mileage. Unfortunately, I am unable to find anything anywhere reasonable on my five-seater - one of the problems with W12's. 

Cost is obviously always a factor and I am not made of money, but to my thinking, we will never see the like of the D0 NAR Phaetons again, and I want to hold onto mine as long as possible. I might have looked at the 2006 differently if I didn't have the "Sunday driver" as backup. Unlike dovetail doc, though, I cannot afford *"an heir and a spare"*... 

It may be of some comfort to you that the original owner of my 5-seater felt a four year, 48K mile warranty was worth $5800 in 2009... 

Victor


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Were I making the decision again, I'd buy the warranty at that mileage on a V8, despite the much higher cost now. I paid $3100 for mine when I had similar mileage. Since then, that warranty has paid out just short of $20k. My car seemed to go through a spell when several things failed at between 70k & 85k. My advice is to look at it in the light of which items have already been replaced on your car that we know are relatively likely to fail at some point: a/c flap motor, steering wires, TPMS controller, ABS controller, window motors, and probably a few other things I've forgotten about. On top of those, you'll also have another 4 or 5 years' peace of mind about the suspension and transmission. 

Just another point about whether or not to keep the car long term. This is something I've agonized over at length. The only other cars I'd think about are probably the Equus, Jaguar or possibly a Panamera, all of which would probably cost a lot more than putting another warranty on the Phaeton. Then, this past weekend, we took a 700 mile round-trip in two days, using a road that was almost completely devoid of either other traffic or police vehicles. Subsequently, I'm fairly confident that it would be VERY difficult to cost-effectively replace the Phaeton with something that can cruise so effortlessly and comfortably at extremely high speed (suspension was _definitely_ lowered) for extended periods of time!


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

invisiblewave said:


> Were I making the decision again, I'd buy the warranty at that mileage on a V8, despite the much higher cost now. I paid $3100 for mine when I had similar mileage. Since then, that warranty has paid out just short of $20k.


 Which one did you buy? The Gold/Easy Drive?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Neither. I bought the Platinum.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> a road that was almost completely devoid of either other traffic or police vehicles


 Driving around here feels almost like it did in the US in the oil crisis "ticket at 55.1 mph" days. Speed cameras, mobile speed traps, flashing 30 radar signs, road works average speed monitors, number plate recognition on all significant routes (stored for several years)...  

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It didn't seem as bad to me when I was there last month as it has in the past. I don't think I saw a single marked vehicle, and a lot of the cameras were gone! Then on Radio 4 I heard a report that there are 30% fewer traffic officers than 5 years ago. I did notice numerous flashing 30 signs though, as well as a number plate camera. Hitler must be down there looking up and ruing the fact that he came to power 80 years too late. With the level of technology available now, his methods would have been significantly more efficient, despite IBM's best efforts at the time.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Victor, thanks for your input. My P apparently has a pretty uneventful maintenance history, besides three new window regulators and both new batteries, there isn't much unusual. The TPMS sensors are, not unexpectedly, dead and I just replaced both headlight bulbs. None of the major (= expensive) systems had any issues which in turn makes me actually more nervous (shouldn't it be the other way around!) that a major repair might happen at any time. 

I did talk it over with the wife and we decided to go with the 5 yr/60k miles Platinum warranty, after all we love the P. I actually think she loves it more then I do, no complaints there ... happy wife easy life  Wish I could afford a spare W12 for our heir but I don't think that will happen anytime soon.

Now it's time to negotiate with the local dealers to wee if one of them comes down to the price I got from VW of Langhorne. The guy filling in for Chris wasn't very enthusiastic so I don't want to go through the cost of a local inspection and dealing long-distance with him just to have the deal potentially fall through. 

Stephan


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, time for a little update regarding the Fidelity warranties. After calling a few local VW dealers to get quotes I had a good idea where the price for the 5 year/60k miles platinum plan should be. Since Chris is not available I decided to give volkswagenextendedwarranty.com (= Vaden VW Chevrolet in Georgia) a try. 

Their original quote was in line with most dealers but more than what Chris would have charged. However, they were willing to get the price close enough ($6,400) for me to sign up. Paperwork was filled out and signed online this Tuesday, then they charged my credit card yesterday but later called me up to see if the car can be inspected. I told them of course but it's still under an EW anyway. Then today they called/emailed and told me that they cannot cover the Phaeton (not just mine but in general) as their vendor's approval team considers the Phaeton a "high risk vehicle". 

That I was disappointed is an understatement and I'm not even talking about my credit card being charged before they did the approval. Anyway, from the email below and talking to the supervisor it's now clear that there is another vendor in-between the dealer and Fidelity Warranty Services, or at least with this dealer. I'll call Fidelity directly to get more info on this but now my concern is that no dealer wants to sell this warranty to me, much less at a good price.

For anybody whose curious, here's the response I got (I talked to the sender on the phone and she understands that I'll post this here on VWVortex):



> This is Heather, again. We spoke on yesterday about your policy. I just tried to give you a call and I wasn't able to get a hold of you. Thank you so much for going out of your way to send me this information on the contract.
> 
> After more research, I regret to inform you that our vendors are not able to cover this vehicle. I know, I mentioned it would not have been a problem and honeslty, if I didn't think there was a problem I wouldn't have told Joe to offer you the plan. Right now, our vendors feels that the vehicle, even though it is in tip top condition and has a warranty on it, is too high of a risk for us to take on. It is not so much an issue of Fidelity Warranty Services because I know the coverage is available through them. But because our approval team is not 100% sure, I don't want you to have an issue 6 months from now that won't be covered. I would rather you purchase a plan through an organization that is 100% certain on covering your vehicle so that you don't have this problem. I think this is in the best interest of you, Stephan.
> 
> ...


Stephan


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW!

Very disappointing. I believe it is "high risk" only because of what potential payout on the warranty will come to.

Victor


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, they specifically told me it's not about my P, it's about the Phaeton in general, at least for them.

I talked to my local VW dealer again, they will do the Drive Easy 5yr/60k warranty for $7k but they are really pushing the CNA Automotive Preferred Care warranty which is also an exclusionary warranty. The maximum on the CNA is 4yr/48k and it would be $3,600 with a $100 deductible which makes it a lot more affordable (even considering the shorter contract period). They told me that they have been selling CNA warranties for years and don't have issues with claims. 

I did a little online research and of course there are complaints about CNA but not more or less than about Fidelity. Haven't decided yet which one I'm going to pick but the P is scheduled for an inspection at the dealership on Tuesday. 

Stephan


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

Phaetonlvr said:


> Yes, they specifically told me it's not about my P, it's about the Phaeton in general, at least for them.
> 
> I talked to my local VW dealer again, they will do the Drive Easy 5yr/60k warranty for $7k but they are really pushing the CNA Automotive Preferred Care warranty which is also an exclusionary warranty. The maximum on the CNA is 4yr/48k and it would be $3,600 with a $100 deductible which makes it a lot more affordable (even considering the shorter contract period). They told me that they have been selling CNA warranties for years and don't have issues with claims.
> 
> ...


I have an 05 but with more miles than yours (82k), and it's still under VW Extended Warranty. Let me know what you find out. Perhaps if you can find a good deal and dealer, you can tell him you have a buddy (me) who wants the same thing and see if he'll lower both of our prices for the volume sale..


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi mikelaca,
from my research here on the forum it looks like the miles have to be 67k or less for the VW EW to accept you. It also seems to be impossible to negotiate with the dealers, they are all at pretty much the same price and don't want to match lower quotes form online places. It sure looks to me like the availability of EWs for Phaetons might be coming to an end soon.

Did you ever have to use your warranty? Would love to hear your experience with it. I haven't yet decided if I go with Fidelity (VW endorsed) or the CNA. I know CNA uses the prevailing labor rate which is a lot lower than the $150 hourly rate my dealer charges, but it's significantly cheaper and I'm mostly interested in having coverage for major repairs.

Stephan


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Quote from Langhorne VW*

The following is a quote I received for a 2006 W12, assuming 62,000 miles from VW:

Deductible: $100
4 Year/48,000 $9,989
3 Year/36,000 $7,613
2 Year/24,000 $5,758
1 Year/12,000 $3,910

This assumes a clean service report. Needless to say, quite a bit of sticker shock.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow... that is a sticker shock... I assumed that is Platinum.


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

> The following is a quote I received for a 2006 W12, assuming 62,000 miles from VW:
> 
> Deductible: $100
> 4 Year/48,000 $9,989
> ...


That seems to be in line with the quotes I got for my V8 and considering that they charge a premium for the W12 models. You could go to the $250 deductible with the same coverage which made about a $1,500 difference in my case. 

Stephan


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tiger0002 said:


> Wow... that is a sticker shock... I assumed that is Platinum.


He did not specify, but I assume it is but I would of course verify. They finance with 10% down and a very modest financing fee, so $200.00 a month for four years is essentially the cost. 

Steve


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's new... financing on extended warranty... never thought of that.


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

sjd9346 said:


> The following is a quote I received for a 2006 W12, assuming 62,000 miles from VW:
> 
> Deductible: $100
> 4 Year/48,000 $9,989
> ...


Well, after much thought and deliberation, I have decided to take the irrational, emotional and illogical route of paying for a 4 year extended warranty for close to $10,000, so I can keep this irrational, emotional and illogical car that seems to have some power over me - for at least another four years. At 60,000 miles, almost showroom clean condition and nothing out there other than a $125,000 + vehicle (but it still would not be a car of the caliber of the Phaeton), and knowing that I would go through some serious withdrawal, I decided not to end this marriage quite yet. Who knows, maybe most of the major stuff that will break, will do so in the next 4 years and it will be trouble-free after that? :laugh:

So, I will be sticking around for a while longer. Still love the car.

Steve


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I did the same today, signed and paid for an EW for 4yr/48k miles. However, after detailed study of the fine print on both the Fidelity (VW) and the CNA warranty I decided to go with the CNA for about half the price. Both are exclusionary warranties and the few exclusions are essentially the same. Hopefully I won't have to use it that often anyway.

Stephan


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Phaetonlvr said:


> I did the same today, signed and paid for an EW for 4yr/48k miles. However, after detailed study of the fine print on both the Fidelity (VW) and the CNA warranty I decided to go with the CNA for about half the price. Both are exclusionary warranties and the few exclusions are essentially the same. Hopefully I won't have to use it that often anyway.
> 
> Stephan


Where did you buy your CNA warranty? from your local VW dealer? Does CNA have website for their Extended Warranty subsidiary?


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Bought it at my local VW dealer. $3,545 for 4yr/48k miles w/ $100 deductible for their exclusionary "Automotive Preferred Care" plan (based on my '05 V8 w/ 58k miles). Unfortunately CNA doesn't offer a 5 year option which I would have preferred. The VW warranty would have been $6,996 for 5yr/60k miles w/ $250 deductible or $5,600 for 4yr/48k miles.

Btw, they required an inspection for the CNA warranty which my Phaeton passed with flying colors but it was an extra $150 for that.

CNA has a website but no details on the warranty. You'll have to get a contract form from a dealer if you want to read the fine print.
http://apps.cnanational.com/cportal/consumers

Stephan


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

Does CNA have the same maximum mileage limit that VW Fidelity does?


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

I didn't ask the dealer about that but in the fine print it says "Automotive Preferred Care: for used vehicles with 125,000 miles or less on their odometer at time of sale". I imagine the quotes would go up quite a bit if you have higher miles on your car but doesn't cost anything to ask your dealer for a quote.


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Costco Extended Warranty*

As a follow up, I ended up getting an extended warranty through Costco. 

Steve


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Well...?*

So I am having a bit of a time here understanding what warranties as of Dec 2013 are available for Phaeton's.

Is Chris still active/email-able?
CNA?
Costco?

I would love email addresses or links to communicate with the correct people to purchase an extended warranty.

Thanks!


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not sure if he can help you with a Bentley. Unless you're up for a road trip across the country, he probably can't help you.

Chris is still around but his mechanic needs to inspect the car in Philly. He sells lots of diesels.

Jordan Clarius at Garnet VW on the west side of Philly is also competitive if his mechanic can check your car.

Costco is pricey.

Route 66 told new they don't do exotic sports cars.


----------



## jetneo (Sep 6, 2012)

*"Chris Farnham doesn't work here anymore" says VW of Langhorne*

Well, now its March of 2014, and when I called the legendary Chris Farnham for a quote on an extended VW policy I was told "He doesn't work here anymore." I had spoken to him in 2012 and was waiting to purchase from him. I really liked him. Now that I've decided I want to keep my car, he's gone. Where, I wonder? So, any advice on great deals on extended warranties? Or horror stories? It's hard to stay current!

Joyce


----------



## cswhite2 (Jul 4, 2007)

jetneo said:


> Well, now its March of 2014, and when I called the legendary Chris Farnham for a quote on an extended VW policy I was told "He doesn't work here anymore." I had spoken to him in 2012 and was waiting to purchase from him. I really liked him. Now that I've decided I want to keep my car, he's gone. Where, I wonder? So, any advice on great deals on extended warranties? Or horror stories? It's hard to stay current!
> 
> Joyce


Joyce,

Chris moved to another dealer. He's still active at tdiclub.com. 

Here's his new contact info:

Chris Farnham
Main: 609-386-0084
Direct: 609-589-2450
Cell: 609-850-0244
Email: [email protected]

Burlington VW
4500 Rt130 South
Burlington, NJ 08016
http://www.burlingtonvw.com

Hope this helps!

Chris


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you are a member of Costco, I thought their deal was the best after I did my research. That's what I bought just recently. 

Steve


----------



## Murse (Mar 20, 2002)

I just checked Costco and it looks like they no longer offer extended warranties.


----------

